#ubuntu-design 2012-05-07
<imnichol> join #ubuntu-uds-room-208
<imnichol> whoops
#ubuntu-design 2012-05-08
<mpt> Just designed some boring error messages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwarePackageOperations#download-failed
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-06
<ixxvil> what is the ubuntu ny channel?
<ixxvil> forgot
<YoBoY> ixxvil, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ny/
<ixxvil> ah tx
<ixxvil> hey kenvandine
<ixxvil> whatever happened gwibbler?
<mhall119|away> ixxvil: it's now called Friends
<mhall119|away> re-written in QML
<mhall119|away> ixxvil: you can apt-get install friends-app
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-07
<mpt> snwh, nope :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> mpt: are folks sprinting this week ?
<mpt> czajkowski, not that I know of.
<mpt> snwh, thanks for the prod though, eventually I found something better than all of those: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone
<snwh> mpt, neat. But couldn't the whole ribbon be 'tap-able' instead of having a show button?
<ixxvil> mhall119|away: oh ok
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-08
<mpt> Beh, call diversion is harder than it looks
<mpt> ...You can't just turn it on without providing a number, which means the "Call diversion" switch has to switch itself off if you didn't provide a number, and to be visible that means the number entry needs to be modal
<mpt> Mostly done now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp#Call_diversion
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-09
 * snwh is away: going to refill on calories
 * snwh is back (gone 00:48:55)
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-10
<mpt> snwh!!
<snwh> mpt!!
<mpt> snwh, got yourself a fresh supply of origami paper? :-)
<snwh> mpt, not origami, but regular paper
<snwh> was 'origami' a hint at something? :P
<mpt> No, I don't really know what proportions work best for darts
<snwh> good ol' office A4
<snwh> funnily the best shape is the paper folded a few times and rolled into tube and thrown like an american football. random fact of the day.
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-12
<redtape|renegade> OT | BTW it isn't real, the Samsung u1000 :: :http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/the-samsung-u1000-ubuntu-phone-isnt-real :: thought I'd divvy that up.
#ubuntu-design 2016-05-10
<mike00> can someone suggest me an icon for a tris app for ubuntu touch?
#ubuntu-design 2016-05-11
<sladen> JohnLea___: not much progress to report (...writing emails...), but can be around if you want
<sladen> JohnLea___: there's another quicky topic though: whether/how to push the orange colour change
<JohnLea___> sladen; let's do it quickly if you are about
<JohnLea___> hyia, me and Marcus are in the hangout, ready when you are
